# Blast grading in sims



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys

Just wondering if anybody knows how they grade embryos in sims. Our blasts just got called good, average,ok etc and then whether they were expanded or not but no proper grading that other people mention on the site? I would like to be able to think of them in terms of proper grading. 

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

If there is one thing I have learnt over the years is to always ask - if your not happy with the answer ask again - ask to speak to the embrologist about the grading ect after all you are paying big bucks for treatment so why shouldnt you know exactly whats going on with YOUR embies 
Best of luck hun xxx


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Boggler: I came up against the same thing. When the embryologist called back with news on the 5 day blastos...I asked her what the grading was but she still kept saying they are of excellent quality. 
To be honest I left it at that because i felt she had given me enough info however I would have liked  abit more info on the grading.


----------

